# disinfectant?



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

...................


----------



## LiamP (Jun 13, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> Can anyone name me a good disinfectant that is safe and will work on all animals? I have been buying those squirty bottles from [email protected] but they're not lasting very well between everything, and they're a bit pricey for the size of them. I want something that can be used for the rabbits trays/ toys, rodents cages/ accessories, dog toys/bowls, and the pigeon cage, basically an all-rounder in a fairly decent sized tub or bottle. Don't mind if it is to be made up or add water to it as long as it last longer than 2 or 3 clean outs. At the moment I have been making up my own using the [email protected] spray, a bit of washing up liquid, white vinigar and a bit of bleach, but the smell seems a bit strong, and I'm not too happy about using bleach around sensitive little noses and eyes.


We use these in work and i use it at home also!

Jvp Small Animal Clean &#039;n&#039; Safe Disinfectant 500ml Trigger - TPE - £2.99 - Cage cleaners and disinfectants - The Pet Express


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I use this for my lot Parvovirucide: The Animal Health Company

I bought the 1litre bottle last year and I've still got over half left.
£10 and around £5 postage.
I use a few drops in the squirty bottle for wiping down shelves daily and then add a few more drops to a bowl of warm water for big cage clean out day.
It smells nice like that clean smell. A little goes along way.


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

We use Zoflora here, you can get it from the supermarket and depending on how much you dilute it, it can be used for cleaning animal pens out to mopping floors.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2012)

I like to add a couple of drops/splashes of eucalyptus oil, when I do floors and cupboards. I'm like an addict, with it. The joy I get from wandering around, sniffing like a dazed rabbit, is astounding. Oh and I have come to love my steam cleaner with a dark and obsessive love.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

.....................


----------



## blitzens mum (Jul 15, 2012)

i rescued and rehomed rats for 18 years and always used my own mix of a suirt of washing up liquid and a few drops of teatree or lavender oil, white vinegar mixed with water is also great


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Wobbles said:


> LiamP that's what I already use and it doesn't last any with me!
> 
> Amy that type of stuff is exactly like what I meant! Nice big bottle that will last for ages. Is that stuff safe to use around little rodents?


It was recommend to me by some members on the fancy rats forum.
You only need around 2ml of the stuff to a bowl of water when cleaning cages out and I put in around 2mls in a spray bottle with water added. I then after washing down the rat shelves with washing liquid water spray the solution on to some kitchen roll and wipe the shelves over with that. I also spray the litter trays with it daily as my lot do loads of poos.

I think it's good stuff, it's lasting me ages!


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

......................


----------



## DwarfHam (Jun 30, 2012)

Wait.. i don't understand. Is it for cleaning the animal cage?


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

You can use bleach as long as it's thoroughly rinsed off.


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

I make up a mix of lemon juice vinegar bicarbonate of soda water and clean n safe. The smell is pretty neutral and it scrubs things up easily and quickly


----------

